# Audi Driver: Paparazzi Shots Show Jessica Biel Rocks the A4 Avant



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, I'll admit, while we enjoy noting the cool celebs that drive Audis we tend to shy away from posting the more stalkarazzi shots of people filling their car with gas and the like. Acknowledging that, we'd like to apologize to Jessica Biel for posting this shot and a link to another over at Celebrity Cars Blog. You should be able to collect the parking ticket off of your A4 in peace but when you're Jessica Beal and you're foregoing the cliche LA car like an A5 Cabriolet for an uber cool A4 Avant and don't even have kids... well... we had to post and give you props. 

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

